# Okay, now it's my turn... :-)



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Grew up Dodger Fans !*



Jon Shafer said:


> Train could work!
> 
> I am a devout Dodger fan, and would love to see a game at the new park...
> 
> :thumbup:


Jon , 
Let me check the schedule & see when the Dodgers come in town :thumbup: . The Dodgers 
Open up Petco this season April 9-11 during the week. I will see when they have a weekend series. Saturday night games start @ 5:40 pm. Thats a great time & gives plenty of time to enjoy Petco Park & the Gaslamp entertainment. There are multiple hotels in close walking distance to Petco. :bigpimp::thumbup: . Have a great SAG day.


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

Seems as you got the right car to realign your vertebrae on a trek down to SunnyDiego for a ball-game!! Very exciting ride!! Enjoy Jon!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ace535i said:


> Seems as you got the right car to realign your vertebrae on a trek down to SunnyDiego for a ball-game!! Very exciting ride!! Enjoy Jon!!


Thanks! The seats are a huge improvement over the "Vaders" in my old M3.


----------



## JP 99300 (Sep 29, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> You know me too well JP....
> 
> :lmao: :rofl: :lmao: :rofl:


Jon,

I'm hearing the weather might be nicer tomorrow. And, the dealership may be less crowded, so there will be fewer fingerprints from people fawning all over the Rock Star and his Bimmerfest Edition M3. Better take delivery tomorrow instead.....

JP


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

JP 99300 said:


> Jon,
> 
> I'm hearing the weather might be nicer tomorrow. And, the dealership may be less crowded, so there will be fewer fingerprints from people fawning all over the Rock Star and his Bimmerfest Edition M3. Better take delivery tomorrow instead.....
> 
> JP


It's so nice I don't even want to drive it and risk a scratch! 

I sorta want to park it in the showroom for a bit so I can play with my cameras and strobes.

Honestly, this very first time in my life when I've been able to truly build/buy my so-called "Dream Bimmer". My twins are now a year out of college, house almost paid off, I figured if ever there was a good time, it was now.

When I work with clients I always encourage them to not "settle", to let their minds conceptualize the ideal/perfect car, and then order it (as opposed to buying something with lot-rot off the shelf that may be missing a key element (option) or have unnecessary stuff on it..


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Dang Jon! Enough said...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Delivery is d-o-n-e...*



AndDown said:


> Dang Jon! Enough said...


I had so much fun today. The deal is inked. It's officially mine..

**Grin**

Everyone at the dealership -- employees and customers alike were all commenting
on just how amazing it looks..

Now I have to get back to work and think about paying for it...


----------



## neilsarkar (Jan 21, 2012)

What a beautiful machine! If I lived in SB, I would definitely paid a visit to look at it in person.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

neilsarkar said:


> What a beautiful machine! If I lived in SB, I would definitely paid a visit to look at it in person.


Thanks! One last image for now. Full frontal.


----------



## .Rolex (Mar 23, 2013)

haha, nice bow :thumbup:



Jon Shafer said:


> I had so much fun today. The deal is inked. It's officially mine..
> 
> **Grin**
> 
> ...


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> I had so much fun today. The deal is inked. It's officially mine..
> 
> **Grin**
> 
> ...


Nice photograph! Balanced exposure, nice highlights on the car. Nicely done! Enjoy the wheels!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

vonmayr said:


> Nice photograph! Balanced exposure, nice highlights on the car. Nicely done! Enjoy the wheels!


Thanks for noticing. My usual car shots are with a phone cam, but for the special occasion I
broke out a better one...


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sexy m3..enjoy Jon


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

You should leave it in the showroom (locked of course) for a week! That way you can stare at it while at work, and it will probably convince other customers to custom order their cars from you! Too bad about the red bow though-- would've looked even better. This is defintely making me question my decision to forgo ordering one of the last e92 m3s and hope for the best with teh upcoming 2 series.

Did you "deliver" it to yourself or did you ask another CA to do it so you coud get the full experience?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bmw325 said:


> You should leave it in the showroom (locked of course) for a week! That way you can stare at it while at work, and it will probably convince other customers to custom order their cars from you! Too bad about the red bow though-- would've looked even better. This is defintely making me question my decision to forgo ordering one of the last e92 m3s and hope for the best with teh upcoming 2 series.
> 
> Did you "deliver" it to yourself or did you ask another CA to do it so you coud get the full experience?


Lol. I delivered it to myself...


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

None of this "last picture" business. Not until we see some interior pics at least :angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bmw325 said:


> Too bad about the red bow though-- would've looked even better. This is defintely making me question my decision to forgo ordering one of the last e92 m3s and hope for the best with teh upcoming 2 series.


I would get one of these while (if) you still can....

You did inspire me to go chase down a red bow after work today...










Doesn't my Samsung Galaxy take great photos?


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice! Finally got a red bow again! Just don't lend it to anyone lol


----------



## neilsarkar (Jan 21, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> Thanks for noticing. My usual car shots are with a phone cam, but for the special occasion I
> broke out a better one...


Jon,

What is your 'real' camera?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

neilsarkar said:


> Jon,
> 
> What is your 'real' camera?


For sports I shoot with a Canon 1D Mk III, and for landscapes/portraits (and cars) a Canon 5D Mk II.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Speaking of that special order HK-- how hard would that be for one of us regular people to do on an m3? (kinda crazy that it has to be "special" consdiering its an option on the regular e92).


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bmw325 said:


> Speaking of that special order HK-- how hard would that be for one of us regular people to do on an m3? (kinda crazy that it has to be "special" consdiering its an option on the regular e92).


Totally do-able.

:thumbup:


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

How would you characterize your M3 vs the 135si?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ace535i said:


> How would you characterize your M3 vs the 135si?


Just so different in every way... Can you be more specific?


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

How do the two cars' agility and nimbleness compare?


----------

